# Problemas con Fuzzy.



## necaronaama (Ago 6, 2007)

Alguien me puede ayudar a comenzar este problema

Diseñar un controlador difuso tipo mandani que mantenga un nivel de altura del estanque de agua que se muestra


----------



## miguelopez (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola.

Para diseñarlo puedes hacer uso de Matlab (tiene un toolbox de logica difusa), el te genera las reglas que luego implemetas en el PIC (en una tabla). Debes tener caracterizado el actuador (la valvula) para saber de que manera afecta en el sistema (es cierto que la logica difusa no necesita el modelo del sistema, pero el modelo del actuador es necesario).


----------

